# Cool Flounder



## gigability (May 6, 2014)

I have seen 3 of these in 20 years never had a camera to take the picture of them, caught this one last night, got the picture and let it go just like the other ones.


----------



## gigability (May 6, 2014)

*here is the top*



gigability said:


> I have seen 3 of these in 20 years never had a camera to take the picture of them, caught this one last night, got the picture and let it go just like the other ones.


 here"s the top


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Well, sometimes nature just doesn't get everything perfect!
Glad ya finally got that pic. Very cool.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Cool ! I've giged two piebald flounder over the years, but never with that big of an area effected. The ones I killed had quarter to silver dollar size spots on the bottom.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Very cool fish. I've had several with dime sized spots on the white side, never seen anything like that though. I'd guess inbreeding does that.


----------



## jtrump (May 26, 2014)

Very neat, I've seen many flounder not one like that. The only deformity I've came across was a a flounder I gigged with a crooked spine, and it was similarly dis-formed like a hunch back.. No picture unfortunately.


That's neat looking for sure though, Going to have to google the cause of something like that.


----------

